
Can an Electronic Shock Bracelet Kill Your Bad Habits? - misterdips
https://forge.medium.com/can-an-electronic-shock-bracelet-kill-your-bad-habits-35681ddb62cc
======
ksaj
This sounds like a Clockwork Orange solution. Hasn't it already been proven
that brainwashing techniques don't break the habit so much as they create
neurotic responses along with a whole lot of chronic fear (generalized ptsd)
instead?

